# Rund 300 Bilder online stellen



## moddingfreaX (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,
eine Freundin hatte letztens eine Party gemacht, viele Fotos gemacht (etwa 300) und möchte diese nun im Internet für jeden zur Schau stellen.

Die erste Idee war Flickr.com und Picasawebalbum, doch dort konnte man immer nur 10 Bilder gleichzeitig uploaden! 
Sie will aber alle 300 Bilder direkt hochladen ohne sau lange immer warten zu müssen. Was gibt es da für eine Lösung? Bitte kostenlos natürlich  

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 
ModdingfreaX


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2008)

Kostenloser Webspace wäre das Stichwort. Bequem per FTP uppen und solange keine Massen die Bilder sehen wollen, hast du auch kein Problem mit dem begrenzten Traffic. Schau mal bei Kilu Freehosting: Webspace kostenlos, gratis free hosting, free web hosting vorbei.


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Dezember 2008)

Öh, das Problem ist:
1. Es sind Massen die die Bilder sehen wollen  Alle Party Besucher eben 

2. Ich und sie sind unglaubliche Software nieten und ham absolut ka wie man nun auf freiem Webspace Bilder uppt *schäm*


----------



## McZonk (11. Dezember 2008)

Masse heißt bei mir >500-1000 Leute. Wenn man die Bilder anständig komprimiert und klein macht (Wir brauchen ja keine 3.2MP Bilder online stellen), sollte das kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (11. Dezember 2008)

Seh ich auch so. Einfach z.b. mit Irfanview öffnen, dann erst mal skalieren auf 1024*768, dann Spechern unter, Dateiformat png, Komprimationsstufe 9, dann werden die schön klein. Als Ftp Programm nimmste am Besten Filezilla. Dann brauchste noch die FTP-Daten, die du bekommst, wenn du dich anmeldest. Und wenn das ganze dann auch noch schön aussehen soll, bringen wir dir auch noch nen bissel HTML und CSS bei (keine Angst, is nich schwer.)

lg
Akkuschrauber

p.s. Ich hab Lycos Tripod, auch nicht schlecht, halt nur 1gb Speicherplatz.


----------



## Dark Hunter (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn dich Werbung nicht stört, dann empfehle ich dir Pytal, da hat man keine Trafficbeschränkung.
Pytal
Ansonsten kann man auch noch bplaced nehmen, das ist ähnlich, aber dafür werbefrei.
.. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace

Und wie Akkuschrauber bereits sagte: Html und CSS sind ja kein Problem, das kann man lernen. 
Ich habe voreiniger Zeit den IDV Directory Viewer entdeckt. Damit hat man im Prinzip eine kleine Page, die schicker aussieht als dieses Standard-Verzeichnis, das man hat, wenn keine Index.html/php oder was auch immer auf dem FTP ist. Das nutze ich selbst auf meinem Webspace (Dark Hunters Webspace) und ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, nur wird plötzlich angezeigt, dass die Ordner leer sind, obwohl sie es nicht sind...
Hier zur SourceForge Seite von IDV: IDV Directory Viewer
Folgendes habe ich noch gefunden:Matt Rohland  Simple PHP Directory Viewer - Beta
Das werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mal ausprobieren.

MfG Dark Hunter


----------



## k-b (19. Dezember 2008)

Aus dem Picasa-*Programm* kann man die ganze Gallery auf einmal hochladen! Ich nutze das auch, im prinzip gar nix anderes mehr. Ist total bequem. Gibt sogar Plugins für wordpress etc.


----------



## ShadowAlien (20. Dezember 2008)

Oder man nimmt ne Flash-Galerie aus Photoshop... und läd die dann hoch auch schön einfach...und sieht toll aus x)


----------



## Akkuschrauber (20. Dezember 2008)

Weil hier auch jeder Photoshop hat.... Also ich bin nen armer Schüler der nich so viel Geld hat....


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (21. Dezember 2008)

Photoshop kann man sich als 30Tage Demo runterladen, und da hat man die Funktion dann um die Bilder hochzuladen. Die Flash-Galerie dürfte ja bestehen bleiben auch wenn Photoshop dann nach 30Tagen ausgelaufen ist.(wobei ich mir da jetzt nicht sicher bin, also sagt wenn ich mich irre)


MFG


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. Dezember 2008)

Hat man da dann auch alle Funktionen?? 

Was, wo, die brauch ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gdfan (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja man hat alle Funktionen


----------

